# Arbeiten bis 70



## Krone1 (20 Okt. 2015)




----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2015)

Soweit wird es hier noch kommen...


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2015)

Sieht eher nach dem Betriebsparkplatz aus


----------



## comatron (20 Okt. 2015)

Vielleicht ist das ja die neue Vorstandsetage bei VW.


----------



## kolibri666 (21 Okt. 2015)

arbeiten bis 70 hiiiii
wohl eher bis zum tode
:angry::WOW:


----------



## Max100 (22 Okt. 2015)

richtig schwarzer Humor


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach dem Betriebsparkplatz aus



von der FIFA


----------



## Fischi12345 (15 Nov. 2015)

oh ja so wirds sein


----------

